# Neues Futterboot



## Bocky (4. Januar 2010)

Hi  

Ich möchte hier mein Winterlangeweileprojekt #6 vorstellen, mein neues (irgendwann) Futterboot.

Ich bräuchte noch ein paar Meinungen und Tipps von euch.

Wer hat einen Schaltplan oder sonst irgend ein Plan wie ich die Steuerung mit den 2 Motoren ohne Ruder hin bekomme.

Ich brauche ein günstiges Echolot (Funk). Welches ????

Wie gefällt euch das Boot ??? Verbesserungsvorschläge ???

Das Gestell ist jetzt fertig. 3 Stunden Arbeit.14 Euro kosten.
4mm Spannplatte mit Heiß Klebepistole verklebt.

Jetzt wird Gfk beschichtet. 













Bilder folgen

Cu Bocky


----------



## Varvio03 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Futterboot*

Hallo,

erstmal sieht dein Rumpf ja schon ganz gut aus.Hab mir letztes Jahr auch ein gebaut, aber die Komplette Verkabelung hat ein Kumpel von mir übernommen, da ich davon keine ahnung hab.
Aber du brauchst um ohne Ruder zu steuern auf jeden Fall 2 Fahrtregler und einen Mischer, oder du kaufst dir eine Fernsteuerung mit integriertem Mischer.
Aber wie gesagt, elektronik ist nicht mein Gebiet.

Und zum Echolot: Manche bezahlen 500,- Euro für ein Echolot das dann auf 350 , reichweite kommt.
Ich habe dieses:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Funk-Echolot-Batteriewechsel-im-Geber-70m-Reichweite_W0QQitemZ370310329796QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item56383735c4

sieht nach nichts aus aber, mein Kumpel hat es entstört und abgeschirmt und noch mit einer anderen Antenne ausgestattet und jetzt kommt es auf ungelogene 400 m Reichweite.Vielleicht auch mehr, aber soweit musste ich noch nicht raus.
Wir haben mein Boot neben einem mit einem Eagle Cuda Echolot fahren lassen, und es zeigt genau so sauber an wie das Cuda.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie fit du mit Echolottunig bist aber man kann aus wenig schon viel machen, hätt ich auch nicht gedacht.

Gruß


----------



## Bocky (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Futterboot*

Hi

Danke gute Info.

Steuerung ist klar.:q

Echolot hört sich gut an.

Jeder der schon einmal Hartz verarbeitet hat, weiß was ich gerade für eine sch.... arbeit mache.#q

Cu Roland


----------



## Jupp83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Futterboot*

Das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus, zeig doch mal Bilder wie es jetzt aussieht!!
Bin auch grade dabei mein gekauftes Futterboot mit einem Echolot auszurüsten...


@Varvia03
Wie habt ihr das Echolot entstört? hast du vielleicht Bilder davon?


----------



## Bocky (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neues Futterboot*

Tach zusammen

So der Rumpf ist fast dicht.:r
Eine Pore noch, aber dann kann das Boot lackiert werden.

Wenn ich eine Top 10 der besch....... Arbeiten erstellen soll, ist Epoxit Hartz verarbeiten ganz oben angesiedelt.

Wer kann mir was zu dem Kreuzmischer erzählen ?#c
Weiß immer noch nicht genau wie ich die beiden Motoren ansteuern muß.











Weitere Bilder folgen.

Cu Rolnad B.


----------



## Bocky (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues Futterboot*

So Boot ist lackiert  












Fahrtenregler mit Motor






Weitere Bilder kommen :m


----------



## Bocky (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neues Futterboot*

Technik die begeistert |kopfkrat

Empfänger






Batterie 6 Volt 12 ah






Futterklappen von unten






Auslöser






Vorderlampe






(Fast) Fertiges Boot






Fernbedienung






Viel Spaß

Cu all Bocky :vik:


----------



## carpzoze (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Futterboot*

das mit dem echolot verstehe ich nicht ganz wie du das gemeint hast ich finde das teil nicht
Mfg  carpzoze


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Futterboot*



carpzoze schrieb:


> das mit dem echolot verstehe ich nicht ganz wie du das gemeint hast ich finde das teil nicht
> Mfg  carpzoze



Angebot zu alt.


----------



## DerSimon (14. August 2010)

*AW: Neues Futterboot*

Hallo Bocky,

kannst du etwas zu den Elektrokomponenten sagen die du verwendet hast? Ich stehe im Moment genau vor dem Problem welches du am Anfang auch mit der Ansteuerung des Motors hattest und hoffe du kannst mir helfen.

Viele Grüße


----------

